# مقالات عن إدارة المشاريع



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (4 مارس 2012)

الاخوة الكرام ،،
الاخوات الكريمات ،، 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
ابدأ من هنا محاولة ارشفه للمقالات المتعلقة بإدارة المشاريع ، وان كان اغلبها متجه لإدارة المشاريع الانشائية بحكم العمل اليومي والاحتياج للمعلومات. هذه المعلومات نوفر ما نصل اليه مع الايمان ان هناك الكثير لم تصل له الاعين ولم تحققه وسائل البحث. آمل ان تجد القبول ،، ولكم جميعا التحية والتقدير.

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *هل نحتاج إلى منهجية لإدارة المشاريع؟*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / * مراقبة سير المشاريع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *تعاون اطراف المشروع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *التدفقات النقدية وتعثر المشاريع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *الصمانات البنكية في صناعة التشييد*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *ميزانية المشاريع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *شركة المباني المدرسية*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *ارتفاعات واستخدامات المباني*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *علاقة الشراكة في المشاريع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *صناعة الإنشاءآت والايدي العاملة*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *اسباب تعثر المشاريع - العقد*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *أسباب تعثر المشاريع .. المقاول*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *أسباب تعثر المشاريع - المالك*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *أسباب تعثر المشاريع ـــ الاستشاري* 

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *الاحتيال في المشاريع*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *ا*تعاب الخدمات الهندسية

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *ممارسة مهنة الهندسة*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *القوى البشرية في ادارة المرافق*

فيصل الفديع الشريف / *وثيقة المشروع*​


----------



## الأمير الأحمر (4 أبريل 2012)

*جزيل الشكر ،،، لأخي الكريم فيصل الفديع*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (6 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك..


----------



## Abomjahed (31 مايو 2012)

شكراً


----------



## عمار أخرس (8 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sameh. (4 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم 
انا منزل مشروع ادارة (هندسة مدنية) ومحتار جدا في عنوان المشروع (اي موضوع اختار حتى اعمل فيه)
هل عندك اقتراحات لذلك ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fozefoz (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_egp (13 أكتوبر 2012)

نفع الله بيكم ............... 


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## omar78 (18 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## mohamed abohabiba (31 يناير 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صالح سعيدان (14 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## nofal (17 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## jmergani (12 أبريل 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## انج اسلام (27 أبريل 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور اخى


----------



## shala7 (28 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## virtualknight (5 يوليو 2013)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## تمارة بك (30 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك هذا اللي تقدما كله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng. Ahmed Abdulla (1 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع جميل

شكرا لك


----------



## تمارة بك (6 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور دكتور جزاك الله


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

gooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## subrata (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*مشكور*

مشكور جدا


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## مؤيد غازي (2 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## ابن الدولة (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العمل الرائع..


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله بك


----------



## shams alafag (31 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## nasserbalkhi (22 فبراير 2016)

اكتمل لدينا الان 4 محاضرات تشرح ادارة التحكم بالمشاريع من البداية و تشمل خطة التحكم بالمشروع واعداد ملف الميزانية و اخيرا تم اضافة محاضرة عن احد اسباب تعثر المشاريع نأمل الفائدة منها للاخوة المهندسين و نحيطكم علما اننا سنمضي قدما بعون الله بالذهاب الى تفاصيل التفاصيل 
رابط المحاضرة الرابعة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KmqGwgykcE
رابط المحاضرة الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUb7bMKKU24
رابط المحاضرة الثانية
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw
رابط المحاضرة الاولى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## محمد19775 (12 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز*

بارك الله بك اخي 
هل يمكن ان يكرمنا الاخوة المشرفون بمقالات اجنبية حول الإدارة بصورة عامة خصوصا 
حول مواضيع : التسعير + تقدير المدة الزمنية في حالة الدراسة الأولية من طرف المالكة او الاستشاري المصمم و مقارنة بينها و بين دراسة المقاول 
كذلك حول اثر تأخر انجاز المشاريع من ناحية زيادة التكاليف على المقاول


----------



## safa aldin (12 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------

